# Marine fish food



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I accidentally bought some aqueon marine granules, however i have freshwater tanks. Can this food still be used to feed freshwater fish?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yes - pretty much the same stuff.


----------

